# TTS service costs.



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am considering a new TTS at a 16.5% discount on PCP.
Just wanted to know estimate service costs over 3 years.. 9k PA Fixed Service schedule.
Dealer states £900 - maybe a bit on the high side ?
Also is there anyone taken Audi Complete plan - just wondering what option would be.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

That's sounds like a good discount, could I ask how much your paying per month and deposit, just trying to get an idea of what is should be paying on a TTS.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Price of car with options £42750
Per month £445
9k mikes per year
4 years PCP
£2500 deposit


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

Thanks very much, are those figures with the newer £4350 deposit contribution and adjusted 6.2% APR?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Indeed they are.
Depending on dealer and location should be getting between 15% to 17% discount..
Try carwow / Orangewheels etc


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's mine

Car with options

£45500
4 years pcp
10k per year 
£413 per month 
£4125 deposit 
£19500 balloon

And free servicing thrown in


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

Thanks very much guys!


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

Is it still possible to take the pcp out, then cancel it and re-finance privately (pay it off ) whilst still retaining the pcp contribution discount. Or have they wised upto that one now?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

just been quoted 340 ish plus vat for a service by the robbers. (Thats an oil change and filter)

Factor in tyres too £500+ every 15k


----------



## carcrazypop (Feb 10, 2016)

placeborick said:


> just been quoted 340 ish plus vat for a service by the robbers. (Thats an oil change and filter)
> 
> Factor in tyres too £500+ every 15k


£340 ?? I had my annual oil service done last month for £168 incl VAT, and this included doing a couple of software recall updates.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

carcrazypop said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > just been quoted 340 ish plus vat for a service by the robbers. (Thats an oil change and filter)
> ...


Crazypop, where was that? I tried three local dealers in Birmingham, the prices were around £360 and £390 (Listers and Jardine)..


----------



## carcrazypop (Feb 10, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> carcrazypop said:
> 
> 
> > placeborick said:
> ...


I purchased my TTS at the start of Sept., 2016 when it was 1 yr. old and done 9k miles; the car was on variable servicing,but as I'm only going to do a low annual mileage, I decided to book it in for its 1st year oil service and have it changed over to fixed annual servicing. I contacted Stafford Audi which is local to me, and they did the annual oil service plus a couple of software recall updates & changed it to fixed servicing for £163.51 incl. VAT. To be honest, I find a price of over £300 for an oil service to be excessive, to say the least. Good Luck.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I find dealer prices offensive and I'll be honest I think I'm over Audi altogether now after being given a months waiting time to check an engine fault.

They don't give a monkeys once you have brought the car. :roll:


----------

